# 19mp motor on a 20 amp circuit.



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

If I purchase a planer that draws 19 peak amps. Will it keep tripping my 20amp 240 volt circuit breaker? This will be the only thing running off it when the planer is in use.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Almost certainly not. Breakers are designed to be slow to trip so momentary startup loads don't routinely trip them.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

will probably be just fine. Yes start up requires more amps but normal running will not be anything near peak amps.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sounds like a lot of amps for 240v usually its half for 240v ….but yes it will work fine …GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

19 amps at 240V is north of 5hp. That's one beefy planer…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Should be on 30A w #10s.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

19 peak amps is fine to go on a 20 amp circuit.

People routinely use appliances that draw 15A on 15A circuits.


----------

